#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Где купить Агар-35 и Вималу. Срочно

## Иван Денисов

Закончились пилюли Вимала и Агар-35. Столкнулся с тем, что нигде их в Москве сейчас нет. 
Где (у кого) их купить. Срочно. 
Пишите в личку.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Закончились пилюли Вимала и Агар-35. Столкнулся с тем, что нигде их в Москве сейчас нет. 
> Где (у кого) их купить. Срочно. 
> Пишите в личку.


попробуйте тут  http://manla.ru/shop/  А Вы где в Москве искали? Вообще в поиске есть масса центров тибетской медицины по Москве. А нужные Вам лекарства довольно распространенные.

----------


## Иван Денисов

Вот именно, что масса. Все закрыты на Новогодние каникулы.
Просьба писать конкретный источник, где можно купить.

----------


## Нико

> Вот именно, что масса. Все закрыты на Новогодние каникулы.
> Просьба писать конкретный источник, где можно купить.


У Вас есть фейсбук? Там есть такая Lhamo Lhamoshka...

Впрочем, уже не надо Лхамошку. В ЛС Вам отправила.

----------


## Kit

> попробуйте тут  http://manla.ru/shop/ ...


Мне не рекомендовали этот магазин. Говорили что цены завышены и что составы бывают старые.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне не рекомендовали этот магазин. Говорили что цены завышены и что составы бывают старые.


цены на ринчены и составы вообще завышены по сравнению с Индией. Составы старые - не знаю, насколько это влияет. Если они хранятся в сухом и закрытом месте, то  свойств своих подолгу не теряют. Вопрос тольков том, насколько качественно они приготовлены и из чего. Обычно недоброкачественная продукция дурно отражается на продажах. Это торговцу невыгодно.

Если Вам срочно, то можно попробовать купить немного и проверить.

У меня есть двадцатилетние ринчены. Некоторые и россыпью,не запечатанные в коробочки. Лама говорит, что они годятся, если не хранились на свету и не промокли.

----------


## Kit

> цены на ринчены и составы вообще завышены по сравнению с Индией. Составы старые - не знаю, насколько это влияет. Если они хранятся в сухом и закрытом месте, то  свойств своих подолгу не теряют. Вопрос тольков том, насколько качественно они приготовлены и из чего. Обычно недоброкачественная продукция дурно отражается на продажах. Это торговцу невыгодно.
> 
> Если Вам срочно, то можно попробовать купить немного и проверить.
> 
> У меня есть двадцатилетние ринчены. Некоторые и россыпью,не запечатанные в коробочки. Лама говорит, что они годятся, если не хранились на свету и не промокли.


Может быть, я сам не покупал у них ни разу, просто передаю, то что мне рассказывали. 
Еще слышал, что составы быстрее старятся из-за того, что хранятся в виде порошка а не в виде пилюль. А в этом магазине и Вимала и Агар-35 именно в виде порошков.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Может быть, я сам не покупал у них ни разу, просто передаю, то что мне рассказывали. 
> Еще слышал, что составы быстрее старятся из-за того, что хранятся в виде порошка а не в виде пилюль. А в этом магазине и Вимала и Агар-35 именно в виде порошков.


Мне попадался Агар только в порошке.

----------


## Kit

> Мне попадался Агар только в порошке.


Сейчас так часто бывает. Я думаю это потому, что много людей стало пользоваться тибетскими составами. А порошок сделать быстрее для изготовителя, потому что не нужно катать пилюли. Ну и по всей видимости так же легче в транспортировке. В итоге состав выходит дешевле. 
Но все же порошок быстрее растрачивает свои свойства чем скатанные крепко пилюли.

----------

